# CX 1 headset bearings?



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I have one of the early CX-1s that I love and I've put a lot of miles on it with great pleasure. Now I am in need of another headset bearing...and last time I replaced it it was outrageously expensive..had to buy almost the whole headtube assembly from Colnago for the one sealed bearing... a common bearing that I have heard is made by Full Speed Ahead for Colnago...but there isn't any cross reference or other way I have found to get a number off it. Can anyone steer me to a replacement bearing for under about $85? I paid that last time, I recall..Outrageous for a simple sealed bearing, but the angle has to be correct for the race, etc...because I do NOT want to mess up my favorite frame....


----------

